# General > Genealogy >  The female barber of Thurso - Mrs Swanson

## mrscooper

Whilst researching Jessie Swanson of Thurso and family (Jessie was my great great great aunt), I came across a wonderful article about her mother - Mrs Margaret Swanson in the Dundee Evening Telegraph 12.12.1889.  She had a barber's shop in Swanson Street which must have been such a novelty at the time and even refers to her husband Donald as her "assistant hairdresser".  Mind you, the women in my family are rather headstrong so I can imagine him not wanting to argue with one of them holding a cut throat razor!  :: 

It is too long to reproduce here in text but I would be happy to email the pdf document to anyone who may be interested or who has connections with the area.

Mrs C

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

I live in this part of town and am interested in it's history, and I'd love to read this! Will PM you my email address...

----------


## Jonked

Could you you email the pdf document. My middle name is Swanson, after my grandmothers maiden name. The female barber has long been part of my family folklaw but we have no details.
Thanks in advance, John.keddie@blueyonder.co.uk




> Whilst researching Jessie Swanson of Thurso and family (Jessie was my great great great aunt), I came across a wonderful article about her mother - Mrs Margaret Swanson in the Dundee Evening Telegraph 12.12.1889.  She had a barber's shop in Swanson Street which must have been such a novelty at the time and even refers to her husband Donald as her "assistant hairdresser".  Mind you, the women in my family are rather headstrong so I can imagine him not wanting to argue with one of them holding a cut throat razor! 
> 
> It is too long to reproduce here in text but I would be happy to email the pdf document to anyone who may be interested or who has connections with the area.
> 
> Mrs C

----------


## golach

> Whilst researching Jessie Swanson of Thurso and family (Jessie was my great great great aunt), I came across a wonderful article about her mother - Mrs Margaret Swanson in the Dundee Evening Telegraph 12.12.1889.  She had a barber's shop in Swanson Street which must have been such a novelty at the time and even refers to her husband Donald as her "assistant hairdresser".  Mind you, the women in my family are rather headstrong so I can imagine him not wanting to argue with one of them holding a cut throat razor! 
> 
> It is too long to reproduce here in text but I would be happy to email the pdf document to anyone who may be interested or who has connections with the area.
> 
> Mrs C


Jessie, was my Grandmother, she married William Younger a seaman, and had two children Billy my uncle and Isabella my mother

----------


## mrscooper

Poor William died on his birthday aged 51 in 1933 at the gasworks having been overcome by fumes along with the manager David Bruce. I found details of the inquest in an article. They had been trying to thaw frozen pipes in the purifying tower.

----------

